

Ask HN: best commodity wifi routers? - fr0sty

What are people using for their home (or office) networks?<p><pre><code>    Location: Home/Office/etc.
    Coverage area: approx sqft.
    Hardwar: Brand, model, number of APs
    Firmware: OEM, Tomato, DD-WRT, etc.
    Features: WDS, QoS, VPN, etc.
    Comments: Would you recommend this setup? Things you would change?</code></pre>
======
fr0sty
For Me:

    
    
        Location: Home
        Coverage: ~1k sqft
        Hardware: 1 Buffalo Wireless router/ap
        Firmware: ODM, tried DD-WRT with no success (~2years ago)
        Features: Nothing fancy
    

Comments: I originally bought the Buffalo device on the recommendation of Jeff
Atwood but I was never able to get the DD-WRT firmware he was so excited about
to work reliably so I fell back to the default firmware which is adequate, so
far as it goes.

